# TR racing



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say how pleased i was with my service at TR racing,Rob is the man.My car is well built R33 GTR,i took it to have all oils changed new front discs and pads,1000cc injectors fittted,and remap.

Rob dropped me at the station in my car,not driving quick but he just listened to the car, felt the throttle and said i can improve on that. I thought great cant wait.
Anyway picked the car up a couple days later asked him how the remap went he said good, [email protected] wheels!!! 

Car drives so well now, comes on boost earlier and pulls so strong.
Big thank you to Rob and Justin wish you all the best in the future.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds good mate! congrats with the power! how much was it running before?

Mine is booked in with him for the 17th so i will see how i get on! Rob and justin are always helpful on the phone. But wow they are some busy people over there!

Chris


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

The best people are always busy,[email protected] wheels before @1.6 bar,upped it to 1.7.
Hope you get what you want from yours, cheers


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is Rob`s business based then?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

did find out earlier but completely forgot! haha will have to give him a call for the address, lost where i wrote it down!
wow 100hp increase! impressive!

he quoted me above 500 at 1.2 bar which ill be very happy with esp with standard cams and only 1.2 bar. plenty of room for improvement!

Cheers ill let people know how i get on!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> Where is Rob`s business based then?




Harlow, in Essex :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Rob did mine and a mates few weeks back - great service, nice guy, good value.

Ian


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Harlow, in Essex :thumbsup:


Thats not so far at all  Cheers for the info


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cliff J said:


> Where is Rob`s business based then?


Hoddesdon in Herts. Just up the A10


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words people, we are moving premises in a few weeks to Harlow in essex. 
The new secretary has got on top of booking cars in for us, i got into a bad habit of booking too many cars in too soon. 

We really appreciate the patience of everyone booking cars in atm, but i'll make sure the wait is worth it.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Rob, I'm having some more work done sometime soon, different turbos, afm's, injectors, fuel pump etc. The guy does the work in my garage at home, he can map also but doesn't have the software so would have to be done through the hand commander, it's not ideal and says I would be better getting it done somewhere, the question is could I drive my car to you or would it need to be trailered.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> Thanks for the kind words people, we are moving premises in a few weeks to Harlow in essex.
> The new secretary has got on top of booking cars in for us, i got into a bad habit of booking too many cars in too soon.
> 
> We really appreciate the patience of everyone booking cars in atm, but i'll make sure the wait is worth it.
> ...


How far is the new location from the old one??


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

pupsi said:


> How far is the new location from the old one??


About 5 mins mate.

FUELBURNER, your spec change is a bit more than i would like you to drive on to get to me. Looks like it would be trailer time.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Rob do you live map or use rollers/dyno


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I do both, most full power and high speed stuff is done on the dyno and then a tidy up on the road.

Prob wont get back on here until tonight

Rob


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok mate cheers, looms like you'll get my business rather than Paul Daniels at EA.

I'm currently having a new engine fitted with T78, 700's Z32's and PFC so hopefully you can help out.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

HI Mike,

Cant comment on Paul Daniels (but PMSL  )

I have had a lot of cars from over Wickford way recently as it goes, John with a Silver 33 is in tomorrow morn not sure if you know him?

No problems with doing whatever you need, give me a shout.

Regards

Rob


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

I would not use paul daniels he may make your car disapear lol


----------



## KantoStyle (Jun 6, 2007)

The legacy continues 

CAR BUILDER>> A VISIT TO TR RACING - Speedhunters


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Good write up! looks a good set up.

I see a Mick has posted on there. I got a feeling it may be Mr Begley. Is he still about here?


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday TweenieRob


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Rbentley said:


> Happy Birthday TweenieRob


I second that.


----------

